
Collection of Python code snippets and cheatsheets - bisratyalew
https://github.com/BisratYalew/python-cheatsheet
======
rahimnathwani
Another great guide in a similar vein:

[https://www.dataschool.io/python-quick-
reference/](https://www.dataschool.io/python-quick-reference/)

------
Nanocurrency
You need to add some more advanced stuff, and separate beginner boring section
from advanced section.

